# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Redes de Abastecimiento de Agua potable >  La Comunidad de Madrid abre el Canal de Isabel II a todos los ciudadanos

## NoRegistrado

> Coincidiendo con el mes en el que se celebrará el Día Mundial del Agua (22 de marzo), Canal de Isabel II Gestión ha decidido programar unas jornadas de puertas abiertas el primer fin de semana del mes (1-2 de marzo) para que todos los ciudadanos de la Comunidad de Madrid que lo deseen puedan conocer las infraestructuras y los principales procesos que lleva a cabo la compañía para llevar el agua a sus casas.
> 
> Así lo anunció hoy el consejero de Presidencia, Justicia y portavoz del Gobierno de la Comunidad de Madrid, y presidente de Canal de Isabel II Gestión, Salvador Victoria, durante la visita que ha realizado a la Estación Depuradora de Aguas Residuales (EDAR) La Reguera, en Móstoles, una de las instalaciones que podrán visitarse en estas jornadas.
> 
> En su visita, Victoria, acompañado por el alcalde de Móstoles, Daniel Ortiz, y por el director general de Canal Gestión, Adrián Martín, participó en una visita guiada a un grupo de ciudadanos que pudieron conocer de primera mano los procesos por los que pasa el agua residual antes de volver a los ríos en unas condiciones óptimas y preservando y cuidando el medio ambiente. La EDAR La Reguera da servicio a Fuenlabrada, Móstoles y Alcorcón, y depura cada día casi 80.000 metros cúbicos de aguas residuales.
> 
> La empresa ha programado visitas a infraestructuras principales del ciclo integral del agua, como son una presa, una planta potabilizadora, una estación depuradora y una central eléctrica. En concreto, se visitarán la presa de Manzanares El Real, la Estación de Tratamiento de Agua Potable (ETAP) El Bodonal en Tres Cantos, la Estación Depuradora de Aguas Residuales (EDAR) La Reguera en Móstoles y la central eléctrica de Torrelaguna.
> 
> Las visitas, de carácter gratuito, tendrán una duración aproximada de 45 minutos y se realizarán en cada una de las instalaciones en los siguientes horarios: 11:00, 12:00 y 13:00 horas. Cada visita tendrá un cupo de plazas limitado, por lo que los interesados deberán inscribirse previamente en protocolo@canalgestion.es.
> ...


Esto está muy bien, pero ya podría el Canal abrir un poco la mano para poder pasar por las presas de determinados embalses sin tener la sensación de ser unos delincuentes, incluso levantar la prohibición de incluso acercarse, como ocurre en Santillana, que es más fácil acceder a La Zarzuela que allí.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

